# No Parole for Cop Killers -- Action needed!



## adroitcuffs

*Help stop the parole of the killer of:*
 
 
Lieutenant Robert Manuel Cabral
Swansea Police Department, Massachusetts
End of Watch: Saturday, November 5, 2005

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/noparole/prepare/17950#ixzz1nAx8xtws

I'm posting to ask as many of you as possible to take a few moments of your time to send letters to the Massachusetts State Parole Board, requesting the parole of Wayne Smith (inmate #W90156) be denied. Smith is eligible for parole at the end of April. Although he killed Lt. Bob Cabral (Swansea PD) on November 5, 2005, Smith was not sentenced until June 26, 2007. Records show Smith had a BAC of 0.27% that night, yet he had the audacity to plead not guilty until 2007. At the sentencing, Smith's adult daughter begged the court for leniency, saying it was so painful to see her father behind bars. As I sat in that courtroom, in between Bob's two amazing boys, it took everything I had to not stand up and yell, "Try having coffee with a tombstone and let me know how that works for you!" I can assure you that the hole in my heart will never be filled. Nothing will bring Bob back, but Wayne Smith certainly does *not* deserve freedom!!

Here's the link to the ODMP website that has a form letter you can print out as is, or modify, if you desire, before printing: http://www.odmp.org/noparole/prepare/17950

Thank you all!

*****​


----------



## CJIS

Parole Board in this state is very scary.


----------



## adroitcuffs

CJIS said:


> Parole Board in this state is very scary.


That it most definitely is, which is why every letter helps!

*****


----------



## Tom Cabral

We need a letter writing campaign to keep a convicted drunk driver who killed my brother, Lt Robert Cabral, Swansea Police Dept EOW 11/05/05, in jail. The sentence under the liberal Massachusetts legal system was 5-7 years for taking my brothers life. Help us keep him in jail for the full sentence and deny his parole.

Copy link to generate letter to parole department

http://odmp.org/officer/17950


----------



## Guest

Very sorry for your loss, Tom.

The words "parole" and "cop killer" shouldn't be mentioned in the same sentence, unless the word "denied" is included.


----------



## SPINMASS

Tom,

I am very sorry for your loss. I have generated a letter and will be mailing it out today.


----------



## LGriffin

Letter sent, Tom. My condolences to you and your family, I know what it's like to lose a brother.


----------



## kwflatbed

Letter Sent !!


----------



## Tom Cabral

LGriffin said:


> Letter sent, Tom. My condolences to you and your family, I know what it's like to lose a brother.


Thanks for your kind words. Is Sherman your brother? When I go to Washington to the Police Memorial I always go to Sherman name on the wall. If I remember correctly you went to the academy with Bobby? You also stopped me once in Boston for a driving infraction and instead of giving me a ticket you called Bobby.


----------



## Guest

I finally found the book of stamps I was looking for....letter will be dropped in the mail this evening.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Attended Lt. Cabrals services, did not know him, but know others that did and heard nothing but great things about him. I will follow up with sending the letter as I hope all other MC members will.


----------



## cc3915

*Local man outraged over possible parole of drunk driver responsible for Swansea cop's death*

SWANSEA (FOX 25 / MyFoxBoston.com) - The brother of a Swansea Police officer killed by a drunk driver is outraged that the man responsible could be out of jail in a few days.
Wayne Smith was convicted of vehicular manslaughter in 2007 for the death of Lieutenant Robert Cabral. Cabral was a 26-year veteran of the force when he was hit and killed in November 2005.
Investigators say Smith's blood-alcohol level was over twice the legal limit when he hit Cabral. He was sentenced to the minimum five to seven years in 2007. After serving only five years, Smith sat in a Natick courtroom on Thursday appealing for parole.​
Read more: http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/crime_files/crime_watch/local-man-outraged-over-possible-parole-of-drunk-driver-responsible-for-swansea-cops-death-20120405#ixzz1rE22ONMu​


----------



## cc3915

Keep your fingers crossed that those letters work.


----------



## StbbrnMedic

Do we know anything more?


----------



## adroitcuffs

Best news of the day...... DENIED!!
<><><><><><><><><><><><><><>
*Parole for man convicted of hitting and killing police officer rejected*

Updated: Friday, 06 Apr 2012, 11:43 AM EDT
Published : Friday, 06 Apr 2012, 11:36 AM EDT
SWANSEA (FOX 25 / MyFoxBoston.com) - The parole for a man convicted of hitting and killing a police officer while driving drunk has been rejected.
Tom Cabral, the brother of Lt. Robert Cabral, tells FOX 25 the parole board has informed him that Wayne Smith's parole has been rejected. He still has two years left in jail and comes up for parole again next April.

Read more: http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/local/parole-for-man-convicted-of-hitting-and-killing-police-officer-rejected-20120406#ixzz1rJYgR6QI

*****


----------



## adroitcuffs

Mark your calendars for next March, my friends! We'll need another campaign next year to make sure he serves his FULL term!!


*****


----------



## cc3915

Great news cuffs. I hope he serves his full term.


----------



## kwflatbed

For once the people have won in MA.


----------



## Tom Cabral

Lt Robert Cabral's family Thanks each and every one for you support. Inmate W90156 will continue to "bend over " for at least another year .

My brother is smiling......


----------



## Tom Cabral

Just received notice from Parole Board. W90156 get to appeal the 
decision.


----------



## cc3915

Tom Cabral said:


> Just received notice from Parole Board. W90156 get to appeal the
> decision.


Who does he appeal it to? A judge, or the governor?


----------



## kwflatbed

If it's Duval he will walk !!!


----------



## Tom Cabral

Says the appeal will be heard by different parole board members, and they will notify us of the decision


----------



## adroitcuffs

Tom, do we need to write more letters?


*****


----------



## Tom Cabral

Won't consider any more .


----------



## Guest

Tom Cabral said:


> Won't consider any more .


Good....I only say that because it likely means they got flooded the first time.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Drunken driver convicted in 2005 death of Swansea police officer denied parole*

Posted 9 hour(s) ago
Wayne Smith, a former volunteer firefighter serving a prison sentence for manslaughter, was denied his first bid for parole on Friday.


----------



## Rock

The POS was lucky to only get 5-7. Hope he rots the entire time. Here's hoping the parole board is afraid of the past years bad press and continues to do the right thing.


----------

